# Brain Peptides????



## srd1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Was wondering if anyone knows of a peptide or something similar that improves brain function kind of like a "limitless" or "lucy" type thing lol?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 8, 2017)

I wish!


----------



## srd1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Seriously it seems like their out there im sure their not necessarily as potent as limitless or lucy but they are there. Just gotta wade thru the hype and bullshit and find a source.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 10, 2017)

There is something, but not like. Semax, selank, adrinafinil,modafinil and even noopet. All are nootropics. You will not find anything like NZT or the chemical from the movie Lucy. I've experienced adrinafinil, results was enhanced focused and energy. Negatives are sleep pattern can be disrupted and your body can get used to it. Modafinil is the prescription form of adrinafinil. You'll have to use more adrinafinil  say 300mg to 150mg of modafinil. Adrinafinil is a persecutor to modafinil.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 13, 2017)

srd1 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows of a peptide or something similar that improves brain function kind of like a "limitless" or "lucy" type thing lol?



Some people like the very popular prescription amphetamines often prescribed for ADD and Binge eating disorders. They can be VERY addictive though and can have a hard crash at the end of the day. Nothing like 'LUCY' or the 'LIMITLESS' movies but a definite increase in focused thing and production.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 13, 2017)

I know the limitless and Lucy drugs are purely fictional just wanted everyone to get what I was asking about...I've found several things looks like from what I've researched alot of people are stacking different ones for a desired result.

Trying to find sources now, turned 40 last year and starting to notice a significant loss in my focus and drive. Find myself forgetting stupid shit on a regular basis lol. Want to find something that may turn back the clock a bit.


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 18, 2017)

I have used both Noopept*and Cemack (from the actual patent holders) and liked them both.  I preferred Noopept, but Cemack hits faster (it is a liquid you*put in your nose).


----------



## BigBob (Jan 18, 2017)

I like noopept too. Stacked it with a small amount of stablon and caffiene. Works great
 Got to cycle it though. Take a few days off so you don't let your body get too used to it.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just want to find a real combo that takes the fog away....don't want to feel all geetered out just want to be be able to focus on shit and have somewhat of a short term memory again lol. Mentally I was an ass kicker when I was younger seemed like when I hit like 36 or so it all went to shit.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 19, 2017)

I've tried powder city and nootropics depot. I like stacking the adrinafinil and noopept together. Have to Break up days on the adrinafinil. Don't want to get use to it.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 19, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I just want to find a real combo that takes the fog away....don't want to feel all geetered out just want to be be able to focus on shit and have somewhat of a short term memory again lol. Mentally I was an ass kicker when I was younger seemed like when I hit like 36 or so it all went to shit.


Try something easy like noopept and coffee. It's pretty cheap and works great with coffee. Search nootropics. Powder city has a lot of info. 


srd1 said:


> I just want to find a real combo that takes the fog away....don't want to feel all geetered out just want to be be able to focus on shit and have somewhat of a short term memory again lol. Mentally I was an ass kicker when I was younger seemed like when I hit like 36 or so it all went to shit.


Try something easy like noopept and coffee. It's pretty cheap and works great with coffee. Search nootropics. Powder city has a lot of info. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Jan 31, 2017)

srd1 said:


> I just want to find a real combo that takes the fog away....don't want to feel all geetered out just want to be be able to focus on shit and have somewhat of a short term memory again lol. Mentally I was an ass kicker when I was younger seemed like when I hit like 36 or so it all went to shit.



Noopept is what you want.  You can use it for a month, then you have to take 2 weeks off, then you can go back on.  I have use different sources for it, but the only one that worked for me was the actual pharmaceutical company that makes it for sale in Russia (the patent holders).  That is great stuff!


----------



## tim.werner (May 9, 2017)

Unfortunately even peptides can improve you brain - but for a low period of time and you can get side effects in future. If you wanna try - do it at Steroidsfax to avoid problems in future with your health))


----------



## ChemBJ (May 10, 2017)

I think you may look for Nootropic . Noootropics can help you imporve brain function . 
Noootropic are include :Bisibutiamine,Sunifiram,Unifiram,ColuracetamOxiracetam,Pramiracetam,4-Amino-3-phenylbutyric acid hydrochloride,Acetyl-L-Carnitine HCL ,Pikamilone SodiumIdebenoneAniracetamPiracetam


----------



## Ivan85 (Sep 27, 2017)

Peptides such as SELANK this is a nootropic Peptide and is highly used for people who suffer from anxiety, feeling stressed it creates a sense of clear mind. i have personally used it and the effects are seen within a few days defiantly worth trying

my favourite EPITALON 100% worth trying this Peptide.
This gives me a boost in motivation, fresh feeling and clear-headed i can see the effect the very next morning i use 1000mcgs each night before bed


----------



## RamboStallone (Sep 27, 2017)

Ivan85 said:


> Peptides such as SELANK this is a nootropic Peptide and is highly used for people who suffer from anxiety, feeling stressed it creates a sense of clear mind. i have personally used it and the effects are seen within a few days defiantly worth trying
> 
> my favourite EPITALON 100% worth trying this Peptide.
> This gives me a boost in motivation, fresh feeling and clear-headed i can see the effect the very next morning i use 1000mcgs each night before bed


What about the selank brother? How did you use it? Also, 1mg prebed?


----------



## BillyBonez (Feb 8, 2018)

Ivan85 said:


> Peptides such as SELANK this is a nootropic Peptide and is highly used for people who suffer from anxiety, feeling stressed it creates a sense of clear mind. i have personally used it and the effects are seen within a few days defiantly worth trying
> 
> my favourite EPITALON 100% worth trying this Peptide.
> This gives me a boost in motivation, fresh feeling and clear-headed i can see the effect the very next morning i use 1000mcgs each night before bed



How long do you run the EPITHALON for?


----------

